# Camera love- is the grass always greener for you?



## Peeb (Jul 22, 2017)

I just counted and I've been thru probably 10 or 12 cameras over the last 40 years (excluding phone cameras).  DISCLAIMER- went probably 15 years without a decent camera in the middle, so I turned over cameras a bit more than that- probably one every-other-year when I'm shooting seriously.

Almost without exception, on the day I bought them I either knew or hoped desperately that THIS camera was 'the one'- the perfect camera for me.  Sometimes, this hope was temporarily realized and I would in fact shoot for years with no interest in upgrading (two good examples:  my old Nikon FG-20 and my current D610).  I like my current D610 more now than I did when I got it.  No rose-colored goggles:  it lacks some things I'd use regularly like the cool flippy-touch-sensitive screen on my old D5500 and/or the numerous benefits of mirrorless but let's be serious- the image quality of the D610 sensor is just fantastic.  I seriously have no want or need for anything else as I type this.

It won't last (for me)!  The state of the art will advance I will look to spending an uncomfortable amount for a different camera that (temporarily) meets my then-current perceived needs.  OR, my needs will simply change.  For example, If I shifted to full-on wildlife photography only- I would start trying to figure out how to swing a D500 or (more likely) seriously consider the D7500.  Heck- I've looked at the D7500 seriously recently but concluded it wasn't 'better enough' wildlife shooter (even being a crop) to warrant adding as a supplement to the D610.   Still, one goes on sale or a nice used one comes along in a year or so- who knows?  Nikon comes out with a 'real' mirrorless DSLR- who knows?

I'm guessing that's pretty standard- do you have a different experience?  Someone, who (for example) bought an F2 brand new years and years ago and still uses it as their main shooter?  Even crazier- still shooting your Pentax K1000 from the 1970?


----------



## jaomul (Jul 22, 2017)

I swapped loads of canon stuff for a few years adding small money to get different types. All of them were good in their own way, the 1d mark two being one I particularly liked using, but by the time I got one sensor tech was better and I knew better results were possible in lower light etc.

When I went Nikon the d7100 was good, but lacked a little something, but the d7200 is a camera that I think I'll have an awful long time. I did recently add a d610 as I wanted fullframe. They each get as much use and I can honestly say if I had to give up one I'd keep the 7200. The 610 is ultimately a better imager, but the 7200 is a better camera


----------



## fmw (Jul 22, 2017)

If were still using film I would still be using my Mamiya RZ67, Leica M6 and Nikon F5 and F3.  I can't imagine what more I would need in a camera.  If it hadn't broken, I would probably still be using my Nikon D80.  If I hadn't gotten so old I would still be using my Nikon D7100 and 7000.  But I did abandon film, my D80 did break and I'm too old to haul around all that Nikon stuff.  Perhaps the Fuji Mirrorless will go the distance.  I hope so.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 22, 2017)

I have always seen cameras as a tool.  And tools often get better as time goes by.  I have kept a lot of older equipment, and let go of equipment.  It really boiled down to if I don't get much for it.  I'm just going to keep it and put on a shelf.

One's that got away - Nikon Coolpix 900, 950, 6006 (had 2, now 1), F3hp (I regret selling), F4s, D50 (given to family member), Canon 20D, Bronica SQ, SQ-A, SQ-AI (was new in box never used it, and sold it.  Really regret that one).

I have kept all my MF Nikons as their value was not that high back when I was moving up the camera chain.  I have even added to them just recently buying a FA.  I go through all my gear cleaning them (little better than dusting).  And I still check things out make sure they are still working.  I have a boat load of speedlights and I try and fire them off every 3 months or so.  And that normally gets me to cleaning / checking the seldom used stuff.


----------



## Peeb (Jul 22, 2017)

Yeah, speaking of gifting to family members, I've sent off the following in the last couple of years to loved ones:


D40 (ultra-dated tech);
D5500 (still a really nice imager);
nikon 35mm 1.8 DX
nikon 18-55 lens (non vr)
nikon 33-300 dx zoom.
I just figured if I could get some other folks 'hooked' on photography I'd have more folks to have fun with!


----------



## SCraig (Jul 22, 2017)

Technology changes quickly so if you chase the latest and greatest it's going to be a never ending journey.  If the journey is what matters then that's great, there's nothing wrong with that as long as the expense isn't pushing aside something else you need.

I tend to start looking at something new when what I have won't do what I want any longer or when things advance to the point that what I'm using is archaic.  I keep thinking I'd like a D500 but my D7100 is still working fine, something will come along to replace the D500 that I'd rather have, and I don't mind waiting a little longer.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 22, 2017)

I waited 10 years before upgrading the D40.  Now it has a new like in Tulsa.


----------



## john.margetts (Jul 22, 2017)

I have two opposing attitudes here. 

I collect cameras and have over 50 of them. There are quite a few more I intend to buy when the opportunity arises. 

My main user is a Canon 80D and that will get replaced when it stops working.

Sent from my 8070 using Tapatalk


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 22, 2017)

Yes, I still shoot with my K1000 from 1980 and well all my Pentax 35mm cameras as well as many other film cameras (have well over 200 in my collection dating back to 1905). Let's see, last NEW camera I bought was in 1996, a Canon A2E and of course I still shoot with that one too.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 22, 2017)

webestang64 said:


> Yes, I still shoot with my K1000 from 1980 and well all my Pentax 35mm cameras as well as many other film cameras (have well over 200 in my collection dating back to 1905). Let's see, last NEW camera I bought was in 1996, a Canon A2E and of course I still shoot with that one too.



I was using a Minolta X370 in high school.  But I wanted a K1000 something bad.  I learned on a Pentax ME Super.  But something about the K1000?  Don't know why.  
Ended up going Nikon.  Go figure.


----------



## Peeb (Jul 22, 2017)

snowbear said:


> I waited 10 years before upgrading the D40.  Now it has a new like in Tulsa.


Ha ha!  Mine landed in T-town as well!


----------



## Peeb (Jul 22, 2017)

webestang64 said:


> Yes, I still shoot with my K1000 from 1980 and well all my Pentax 35mm cameras as well as many other film cameras (have well over 200 in my collection dating back to 1905). Let's see, last NEW camera I bought was in 1996, a Canon A2E and of course I still shoot with that one too.


Ha ha!  You win as the guy who NEVER chases the tech in lieu of artistic vision.

I kinda wish I still had my Canon Canonet GIII 1.7 rangefinder, but I gotta admit even though it was  beautiful and quiet image maker, it was a devil to focus (especially if you had no vertical lines to watch) - even for my young-man eyes back when!


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 23, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> But something about the K1000? Don't know why.



The size and the sounds it makes are what do it for me. Added plus is that they seem indestructible. 



Peeb said:


> Ha ha! You win as the guy who NEVER chases the tech in lieu of artistic vision.



I'm the Eugene Atget of our time.....
Eugene Atget / Biography & Images - Atget Photography.com Videos Books & Quotes

Quote....  He was not progressive, but worked patiently with techniques that were obsolescent when he adopted them, and very nearly anachronistic by the time of his death.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 23, 2017)

I loved my D7000. I was camera free for years (except P&S cameras) from an old D70.
Then I added a D600.  that was an excellent imager.  Great images for everything.  The 39pt AF system was pretty good compared to Canon at the time.  I then sold the D7000 because I never used it, for anything even long distance stuff.  I then added a D750 and had it and the D600.  Great combo, great images from both.   I then added a D500 DX and sold the D600.  The D500 was "okay"  more for your BIF people and not for what I normally shot.  I thought the images were good but still prefer the FX images.  So it's now sold.   Now back to a D750.  But that D6x0 for the price is a great imaging camera.

I'll probably be adding a APS-C FujiFilm X-T20 at some point for telescope duty.  I was using the D500 for that but that's expensive considering no AF etc .. just a dumb, high density sensor camera is needed for telescope duty.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 23, 2017)

I started digital in 2001 with a used D1...and got my FIRST-ever AF lens for that, the AF Nikkor 35-70 f/3.3~4.5, then added a few more AF lenses, limke an atrociously bad 28-70 f/2.8 Tokina ATX-Pro...Gawd, what a garbage lens. I bought other d-slrs after the D1. The D1 was NOT a good-color camera, and the custom menu functions were ALL alpha-numeric...ZERO words for the settings, and I relied on a cheat-sheet to set the camera up.

I went thru a lot od d-slrs, as each one offered better and better stuff. Fuji S1 Pro...decent JPEGs...RAW conversion software at that time was primitive; "digitial fill light" had not been invented...I had no clarity sliders either...Fuji S2 Pro had fantastic color on SOOC images, even better color when edited, but RAW conversion S/W was still limited and primitive. Later cams included Nikon D1h, Nikon D70,Canon 20D, Canon 5D (nice imager, and full-frame, but limited dynamic range, but Nikon had no full-frame cameras at this time), Nikon D2x, Nikon D3x, Nikon D610.

I shot the D2x a lot for years...good AF system, really quite astoundingly capable as an AF camera with a very sophisticated af system which was difficult for many to master, and which was later dumbed-down and greatly simplified in later Nikon cameras. The D3x was/is the absolute best-shooting camera I have ever seen, with very responsive, fast-handling subsystems and the absolute best, most-complete controls of any d-slr I've ever used. Its limitation was its top usable ISO of about 1,600, but for me that was seldom an issue. I LOVED it..sold it last year. If I missed a shot, it was always,always,always **my fault**, that's how good the camera was as a shooter.

The D610 has a better image sensor in it, but the AF system is decidedly a step backwards from the D2x or D3x...it back-focuses far,far too often, and lacks action-tracking sureness, but it's cheap, new, and non-threratening to people in a way that giant, black cameras are not. But..I really dislike the camera in many ways. I cannot DEPEND on it the way I could/did with the D2x or D3x for 12 years...

Still...it shoots video, has a very solid image sensor in it, but it lacks audio annotation, has a weaker AF module than I have been used to for well over a decade and all the AF points are clustered right in the center of the frame, and I HATE the way the ISO is displayed, and in general do not have any love for the machine. This camera can and does blow shots that would be dead-easy with the D2x or D3x...focusing mostly, but also refusing to shoot even with AF-C and AF-S release priority enabled. I dunno. It's what the Canon 5D was: a cheap body, with a very good sensor in it.

Looking back, I'd say the Fuji S2 Pro was a cheap body/great shooter; Canon 5D cheap body, excellent shooter;D2x and D3x fantastic bodies, one a good shooter, the other great; the D610 is a great sensor in a cheap body and a decent shooter, but not great. There have been four cameras over 16 years that were really,really successful for me. The others were just stop-gaps, and were released as technology was still evolving. Stuff on the market today is better as a whole than it was in 2010 and before.


----------



## Peeb (Jul 23, 2017)

webestang64 said:


> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> > But something about the K1000? Don't know why.
> ...


The K1000 just LOOKS like what a camera should look like to anyone over 40!  I just love 'em.


----------



## Peeb (Jul 23, 2017)

Derrel said:


> ...There have been four cameras over 16 years that were really,really successful for me. The others were just stop-gaps, and were released as technology was still evolving. ...


There is a ton of truth and insight in that statement right there!  We've all had successful gear and we've all had stop-gap gear and it's pretty clear which is which!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 23, 2017)

Peeb said:
			
		

> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > ...There have been four cameras over 16 years that were really,really successful for me. The others were just stop-gaps, and were released as technology was still evolving. ...
> ...



The earliest five or six years of digital cameras were released as technology was evolving, rapidly in most cases, incrementally in some cases, and as the camera makers struggled to find the exact, right mix of features in an expanding camera marketplace, both to drive sales, but also to establish a market foothold. Canon had the 5D, the "affordable" full-frame a few years before Nikon had any full-frame camera offering; Nikon's first FX was the D3, and it was an expensive camera, significantly higher than the cost of a 5D at its introductory price which was, as I recall, $3,499, but which dropped to $2,199 on close-out pricing at the end of its life.

Some cameras are or were just simply very fine "shooters". Some had issues or weaknesses, and some just did not last long on the market. There were some weak cameras, and some fine cameras.

I shot the FE-2 and the F3HP from the mid-1980's until 2000; I loved both of those cameras. I prefered the FE-2 over the FM and the FM-2. I liked the viewfinder of the F3HP more than any camera I've ever,ever,ever used. We've now arrived at the stage where constant upgrading is no longer necessary, and where for many of us, it's probably better to buy one camera type and to stick with it for some length of time.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 23, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about the first Kodak Nikons.  Talking about pricey at the time.  My first digital SLR would have been a Fuji S1 Pro.  But long story short.  The camera store basically stole my money and some equipment from me.  Was down in FL and he took off to NY.  That put a dent into my photo buying for a little while.  Eventually I did pick up a D50, and been upgrading since.


----------



## Peeb (Jul 23, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Peeb said:
> ...


ouch!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 23, 2017)

I bought a Fuji S1 Pro....used...payed like $2,800 for it when it was still current..it suffered from the dreaded "green blob issue" or whatever it was called, in which a large portion of the frame suffered from a fairly faint greenish tinge across like 65% of the picture area...the Fuji S1 Pro was a VERY cheap Nikon N60 film body hack...minimum ISO level was 320...slooooow flash synch speed...pathetic buffer...a rather dismal camera, but at the time it was a D-SLR, and there was it, and the Nikon D1, and the early Kodak DCS model or two....not much choice in those early days of the d-slr.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 24, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I bought a Fuji S1 Pro....used...payed like $2,800 for it when it was still current..it suffered from the dreaded "green blob issue" or whatever it was called, in which a large portion of the frame suffered from a fairly faint greenish tinge across like 65% of the picture area...the Fuji S1 Pro was a VERY cheap Nikon N60 film body hack...minimum ISO level was 320...slooooow flash synch speed...pathetic buffer...a rather dismal camera, but at the time it was a D-SLR, and there was it, and the Nikon D1, and the early Kodak DCS model or two....not much choice in those early days of the d-slr.


Never got the chance to see the green blob.    In the year that he was stringing me along, they announced the S2 Pro.  So, I said get me that one.  And it went on for another 3-4 months.  Eventually they just closed up shop.    16-17 years ago and still hurts.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 24, 2017)

I've had 5 cameras in the last 8 years since starting photography. I started with a Rebel 2000 in '09, then I went to digital about a year later with a Rebel XTi. After having the XTi for about 2 years, I got a 5D MKI in 2012 before moving to SF. When I moved to San Francisco it was stolen, so I had to replace it, which I did with a Canon 50D. After having that for a year, I decided that I wanted to go back to a 5D MKI, so I did. I love this camera so much. It was super inexpensive, and it can render an image beautifully. After using this body for 4 years though, I find myself wanting video capabilities and larger resolution images. I may be upgrading to a 5D MKII or MKIII, or a 6D. I only have one lens, so it's also a possibility that I may go with a Nikon.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 24, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> I've had 5 cameras in the last 8 years since starting photography. I started with a Rebel 2000 in '09, then I went to digital about a year later with a Rebel XTi. After having the XTi for about 2 years, I got a 5D MKI in 2012 before moving to SF. When I moved to San Francisco it was stolen, so I had to replace it, which I did with a Canon 50D. After having that for a year, I decided that I wanted to go back to a 5D MKI, so I did. I love this camera so much. It was super inexpensive, and it can render an image beautifully. After using this body for 4 years though, I find myself wanting video capabilities and larger resolution images. I may be upgrading to a 5D MKII or MKII, or a 6D. I only have one lens, so it's also a possibility that I may go with a Nikon.


If your thinking Nikon and you have some spare money right now (today).  You can get a refurbished Nikon D810 for $2,000 from Nikon!  The only Canon close to it's sensor quality is the 5d mk iv (color gamut, dynamic range, and ISO performance).  Only a Sony Mirrorless test better by DXO for cameras under $45k!!!

D610's are $1,080 at the moment.  Both are full frame Nikons.  The D610's are rated #9 by DXO.  Tomorrow there may be an announcement on new Nikon models.  It's their 100th birthday.  And people are at least expecting a D810 replacement.  I am betting there will be a couple more they way they are reducing pricing on some models.  That is their typical clue when a replacement is coming.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 24, 2017)

I just started 2 years ago with a Pentax K1000 & Nikon D3300. Upgraded to a refurbished D7200 that was lemon. Traded all in for XT2 and love it. It works like my film cameras. I have bought a few thrift store film cameras and I like them all. Bought a used XPRO 2 for a second shooter and love it as well.


----------



## chuasam (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm too poor to buy anything but the best. I've had a D810 since it was announced and until tomorrow, there isn't anything better. I had the D700 before that; I used it till the mirror box jammed. D300 before that..used it till I had a deal on the D700. D70s before that...it's still kicking around the house somewhere.


----------



## limr (Jul 24, 2017)

Peeb said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> > benhasajeep said:
> ...



I bought my K1000 in the early 90s and told myself that I was going to use it to learn as much as I could about photography, and I would keep using it until I "outgrew" it. Over the years, I discovered that I could keep learning more and more and never outgrow that camera. After about 20 years, I finally started branching out into other kinds of cameras, and I was curious to see how it would affect how I shoot. I've learned about the kinds of cameras I respond to and which I don't. However, I always default back to the K1000. I'll just never get tired of it.

So, no, the grass is never really 'greener.' There are some lawns I haven't been on and am curious about, but not with a mind to replace what already works for me, but just to see how it might expand my repertoire. For the most part, however, I'm pretty settled with my gear. There is only one camera that is my own personal white whale at the moment, and that is the Hasselblad 500CM. If y'all know where I can get a setup for a good price, let me know


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 25, 2017)

limr said:


> There is only one camera that is my own personal white whale at the moment, and that is the Hasselblad 500CM. If y'all know where I can get a setup for a good price, let me know



Oh man, we had one at work for sale in the used film camera case, it lasted there only a couple of days......LOL
Near mint, it sold for $1400.00 with a 80mm and 2 backs.

Back in 2002 a guy came into the photo store I worked at and wanted to sell us a 500CM for $75. Knowing it had to be stolen my boss told that guy to get out of my (.......) store. A customer overheard all this, chased the guy down and bought it for $75.


----------



## limr (Jul 25, 2017)

webestang64 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > There is only one camera that is my own personal white whale at the moment, and that is the Hasselblad 500CM. If y'all know where I can get a setup for a good price, let me know
> ...



I have a hard time knowing what I would have done when faced with a stolen Hassy for $75! 

But the $1400 would have been out of my current budget anyway. I don't need super pretty or near mint condition. I just need it to work


----------



## Peeb (Jul 31, 2017)

On the other hand, some cameras you 'grow out of' and then years pass and you dearly miss them.  Here is my long-gone Nikon FG-20, circa July 1985 (32 years ago, and 32 pounds ago)....


----------



## Derrel (Jul 31, 2017)

Those small Sunpak 3xx and 4xx series flashes were _*DA' BOMB*_ back in the day!!! So much nicer feature-wise than the more-popular Vivitar flash units!


----------



## Peeb (Aug 1, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Those small Sunpak 3xx and 4xx series flashes were _*DA' BOMB*_ back in the day!!! So much nicer feature-wise than the more-popular Vivitar flash units!


Good eye!  It was the 333D Auto Zoom.


----------



## Peeb (Aug 1, 2017)

chuasam said:


> I'm too poor to buy anything but the best...


I like that quote!  Makes a lot of sense if one has discipline and follows it.


----------



## Designer (Aug 1, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Nikon comes out with a 'real' mirrorless DSLR-


Get ready to fork over some dough.  The new (not as yet released) D850 (maybe) is rumored to have a hybrid mechanical/electronic view finder.  (does either function) 

So there's that.


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 5, 2017)

I've only ever sold one, an olympus OM10, I have a medium format bronica with lens, a minolta 9000 and an F90X both of which I started the business with, all still work fine, pity I can't say the same for the digital variants I've spent a fortune on since which always end their lives with some electronic problem.


----------

